# İhtiyacımız olan son şey kendini beğenmiş biri olmasıydı



## egerol1

Arkadaşlar merhaba. Şöyle bir cümleyi İngilizceye nasıl çeviririz?

'İhtiyacımız olan son şey kendini beğenmiş biri olmasıydı.'


----------



## Rallino

The last thing we needed was for him to be arrogant.


----------



## ancalimon

ya da:

The last thing we needed was him being an arrogant person.


----------



## egerol1

çok sağolun arkadaşlar


----------



## egerol1

the last thing we needed was his arrogance ile
the last thing we needed was him being an arrogant person/for him to be arrogant person

arasında bir fark var.İlkinde isim gelirken ikincisinde ayrı bir cümle gelmiş.Bu fark ingilizce gramerinde nasıl geçiyor acaba?
Yani bu iki cümle arasındaki farkı hangi konuya bakarak anlayabilirim?


----------



## cyoney

The last thing we needed was him being conceited.


----------



## kalamazoo

The last thing we needed was for him to be conceited.


----------

